# Og Zeniths still For Sale in Cambell Ca.



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

thewirewheelkingzenith.com/index.htmlhttp://

Known as The Original Zenith Wire 
Wheel Company


James Craig started Zenith Wire Wheels in the 1970's based in 
Campbell, California. Zenith has been serving the Wire Wheel 
industry for more than 36 years. Jim Craig had a unique thought of 
designing his own knock offs and emblems of special colors. He 
specialized in making a
high-quality Wire Wheel in a
72 spoke cross lace and
straight lace wheels.
By the 1980's Zenith
Wire Wheel company was
known worldwide. Since
James Craig was well
known as the Wire Wheel
King, in memory we will
honor his name and
continue his legacy.
The original staff will be
offering the same OEM
quality with 25 years
of employee experience.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

http://thewirewheelkingzenith.com/index.html


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: 

OG!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ha ha again with this ...we build the wheels for charlie ask him about it ..i hope these post dont catch him a law suit like last time 

charlie dosent sell or build zenith wheels any longer


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

and if ya dont believe me then why do i got pics of these wheels we just did for him a few weeks ago


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 6 2008, 11:18 PM~9625221
> *and if ya dont believe me then why do i got pics of these wheels we just did for him a few weeks ago
> 
> 
> ...


How much for some like that in rev. 13's?


----------



## ARAB (Mar 5, 2006)

INDIVIDUALS1996LA makes zenith wire wheels Charlie makes Wire Wheel King rims DONT START DRAMA 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

OOOO those fucker are gorgiouss damn NICE WORK !!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARAB_@Jan 6 2008, 11:00 PM~9626669
> *INDIVIDUALS1996LA makes zenith wire wheels Charlie makes Wire Wheel King rims DONT START DRAMA 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT
> *


 I WAS CONFUSED BY THIS TOPIC AT FIRST, BUT IF THEY ARE ALL MADE BY INDIVIDUALS1996LA WOULDNT THEY BE ZENITHS WITH A DIFFRENT NAME, OR IF THEY ARE MAKING THEM AGAIN ARE THEY OLD ZENITHS WITH A NEW NAME. I GIVE THEM THIS THOSE RIMS ARE NICE EITHER WAY,


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

what does this dude have against you ? and why does he care so much ?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Those are Bad Ass


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

i busted my ass to put zenith back on the map and simply there lying and telling everyone tha there still making zeniths and this shit is getting old........we'll anyway this topic just caught charlie another call from our attorneys .


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

who the fuck is this guy? :0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 7 2008, 08:18 PM~9634531
> *i busted my ass to put zenith back on the map and simply there lying and telling everyone tha there still making zeniths and this shit is getting old........we'll anyway this topic just caught charlie another call from our attorneys .
> *


big doo do,,,, you anit gona stop them, so why care..........


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 7 2008, 10:15 PM~9635357
> *big doo do,,,, you anit gona stop them, so why care..........
> *


your gonna start now too i thought we got this shit straight ,,,he wont be selling wheels usuing the name anymore ...and i mean truely he's not jim craig either


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 7 2008, 10:20 PM~9636268
> *your gonna start now too i thought we got this shit straight ,,,he wont be selling wheels usuing the name anymore ...and i mean truely he's not jim craig either
> *



for what its worth, he stopped using zenith name and already put up a wire wheel king sign. Charlie even started making dishes with "wire wheel king" stamped on it. Dont get all pumped up because someone copied and pasted a paragraph off a website.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

why you hatin?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Jan 8 2008, 01:59 PM~9640060
> *for what its worth, he stopped using zenith name and already put up a wire wheel king sign. Charlie even started making dishes with "wire wheel king" stamped on it.  Dont get  all pumped up because someone copied and pasted a paragraph off a website.
> *


its all buisness gotta play by the rules


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 8 2008, 03:48 PM~9641265
> *its all buisness gotta play by the rules
> *


Keep doing your thang homie,hope zenith never fades like roadstar did......


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

WENT BY AND SEEN CHARLIE TODAY...HIS NEW LINE LOOKS REAL NICE.---> THERE IS A DIFFERENCE TOO. THE SPOKES ARE SKINNIER,HUB IS DIFFERENT, STAMPED "WIRE WHEEL KING". ALL IN ALL IT'S WORTH TAKING A LOOK AT.

PICKED UP SOME OG CAMPBELL CHIPS TOO. :biggrin: 

MY 67 WILL ROLL THE 72 CROSS LACED FROM INDIVIDUALS1996LA  ... BUT WITH CAMPBELL COINS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 9 2008, 12:04 AM~9645441
> *WENT BY AND SEEN CHARLIE TODAY...HIS NEW LINE LOOKS REAL NICE.---> THERE IS A DIFFERENCE TOO.  THE SPOKES ARE SKINNIER,HUB IS DIFFERENT, STAMPED "WIRE WHEEL KING". ALL IN ALL IT'S WORTH TAKING A LOOK AT.
> 
> PICKED UP SOME OG CAMPBELL CHIPS TOO. :biggrin:
> ...


SEE THATS GREAT WE BOTH WIN THANKS


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=251008&hl=


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

THE GUY THAT STARTED IT IN THE 70'S :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLIFE76 (Apr 5, 2006)

http://thewirewheelkingzenith.com/


http://www.arianiwheels.com/

:dunno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 03:55 PM~9650167
> *
> *


thanks for this one now our attorney really has proof


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 02:19 PM~9650374
> *THE GUY THAT STARTED IT IN THE 70'S :biggrin:
> 
> *


RIP


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 01:53 PM~9650143
> *:0
> *


nice.... Campbell California stamped..


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 9 2008, 06:11 PM~9651288
> *nice.... Campbell California stamped..
> *


yep sinister wheels is making them for him


----------



## 64ssdrop (Nov 11, 2006)

OG ZENITHS ARE STILL THE BEST FROM THE 80'S FROM CAMPBELL,CA HAVE 2 SETS :biggrin:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 02:49 PM~9650119
> *:biggrin:
> *



looks boring plan hubs block lettering the ring looks a lot better


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 01:57 PM~9650180
> *
> *


THOSE KNOCK OFF ARE NICE!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 9 2008, 04:51 PM~9651111
> *thanks for this one now our attorney really has proof
> *


 :0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64ssdrop_@Jan 9 2008, 07:12 PM~9651897
> *OG ZENITHS ARE STILL THE BEST FROM THE 80'S FROM CAMPBELL,CA HAVE 2 SETS  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
100% better.....they dont rust


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 9 2008, 05:51 PM~9651111
> *thanks for this one now our attorney really has proof
> *


wow.

If that sign is sooo dangerous for WWK then why is it out in the open?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 9 2008, 04:51 PM~9651111
> *thanks for this one now our attorney really has proof
> *


over a sign?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

look at it like this im not running aroun claiming i make something im really not


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Please post some pics of the "The Wire Wheel King" rims. Love to seem them. 

Individ1996 Do you OWN Zenith or just salesman there? I hear it's a Sweedish guy that owns it, is that you?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 10 2008, 01:17 PM~9659152
> *look at it like this im not running aroun claiming i make something im really not
> *


I dont think he is either,I think it is people here on LIL.Are you going to really file a law suit?Seems pretty harmless,you are making money off of the name they established but you are not providing the same quality product they once had.Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 10 2008, 02:21 PM~9659192
> *Please post some pics of the "The Wire Wheel King" rims.  Love to seem them.
> 
> Individ1996 Do you OWN Zenith or just salesman there?  I hear it's a Sweedish guy that owns it, is that you?
> *


it used to be ray and he's french :biggrin: as for me ive been building zeniths for the past 14 months and im just taking care of the real lowriders go to my post and see the work ive put in how many cover and feature cars ive built wheels for and then there's the celeberty's wheels ive done not to forget the og riders


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

*



Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM@Jan 10 2008, 02:21 PM~9659194
I dont think he is either,I think it is people here on LIL.Are you going to really file a law suit?Seems pretty harmless,you are making money off of the name they established but you are not providing the same quality product they once had.Just my 2 cents.


Click to expand...

lets see first jim graig and charlie were selling china 100's as zenith 
mine are high quality 72's and 96's all usa made so no my quality is better than the last wheels they made 
ray bought zenith from jim craig in 2000 fair and square so we are making money off the wheels we bulid 
not like charlie telling everyone he was making the wheels he was selling when in fact we were making his wheels 
just like now the wheels he's gonna sell sinsiter is actually making all his parts
we have a manufactoring facility ..charlie has a garage *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

job well done 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=381588


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

calm down tough guy,no need to yell.I was referring to OG Zeniths from back in the day,hence "quality product they once had".The current Zeniths are junk compared to the OG's but Im not going to get in a pissing match with you...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 10 2008, 02:35 PM~9659345
> *calm down tough guy,no need to yell.I was referring to OG Zeniths from back in the day,hence "quality product they once had".The current Zeniths are junk compared to the OG's but Im not going to get in a pissing match with you...
> *


hey you asked and i answered im just stating fact....the og zeniths dont exist anymore so its pointless 
my point is that charlie is full of it .and selling other people's wheels claiming there his


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 10 2008, 02:29 PM~9659276
> *
> lets see first jim graig and charlie were selling china 100's as zenith
> mine are high quality 72's and 96's all usa made so no my quality is better than the last wheels they made
> ...


 :uh: lol china ya ok just like your rims come from.......when i was there last year 72 are beng bluid in front of me......  
you need to chill like you own zeniths......... :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

..charlie has a garage 
are you sure? have you been there?



people make fake stuff all day long jordans,af1s,rims,cds,dvds,etc................you cant stop them///// get over it............its not a big deal :uh: 



are you still getting paid? thats all it matters........


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jan 10 2008, 02:45 PM~9659420
> *:uh: lol china ya ok just like your rims come from.......when i was there last year 72 are beng bluid in front of me......
> you need to chill like you own  zeniths......... :biggrin:
> *


very bad grammer :roflmao: :roflmao: you make no sense
china did you see the mexicans making the wheels in my videos there not in china come here ill take you on a tour 
yeah i make money but im not trying to screw my fellow lowriders either thats waht counts in this world no how much money but how many repaet and satisfied customers 
shit im making a new wheel that will help out riders not increase sales .do your home work


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jan 10 2008, 02:45 PM~9659420
> *:uh: lol china ya ok just like your rims come from.......when i was there last year 72 are beng bluid in front of me......
> you need to chill like you own  zeniths......... :biggrin:
> *


you have no clue what i own but like i said do your home work ive takin care of every single customer i have THATS WHAT COUNTS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jan 10 2008, 02:54 PM~9659509
> *..charlie has a garage
> are you sure? have you been there?
> people make fake stuff all day long jordans,af1s,rims,cds,dvds,etc................you cant stop them///// get over it............its not a big deal :uh:
> ...


NOT IN MY BOOK


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 10 2008, 03:06 PM~9659586
> *very bad grammer :roflmao:  :roflmao: you make no sense
> china did you see the mexicans making the wheels in my videos there not in china come here ill take you on a tour
> yeah i make money but im not trying to screw my fellow lowriders either thats waht counts in this world no how much money but how many repaet and satisfied customers
> ...


i forgot your from texas you dont understand lol :roflmao: 
take a trip up north............72 are being built infront of you. :uh: you just came in the game you got lots to learn....baby  14 months selling rims lol your funny...so are you god now?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

people get butt hurt over the internet fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jan 10 2008, 03:11 PM~9659640
> *i forgot your from texas you dont understand lol :roflmao:
> take a trip up north............72 are being built infront of you. :uh:  you just came in the game you got lots to learn....baby  14 months selling rims lol your funny...so are you god now?
> *


FOOL IVE BEEN RIDING SINCE I WAS 16 
I RIDE ON NOTHING BUT 72'S 
COME HERE AND ILL SHOW YOU 72'S BEING BUILT RIGHT IN FRONT OF YOU FROM SCRATCH NOT OTHER PEOPLES PARTS 
IVE BEEN SELLING WHEELS SINCE 93 
I TOOK OVER ZENITH IN 06 THATS BETTER THAN YOUR JOB AT MC DONALDS 
YOU HAVE ALOT TO LEARN


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM+Jan 10 2008, 02:21 PM~9659194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: true


I SEE IT LIKE THIS....CHARLIE HAS BEEN THERE FOR A LONG TIME WITH JAMES. JAMES IS OLDSCHOOL AND HAS BEEN DOING IT FROM BACK WHEN YOU DIDNT NEED A PATENT TO PUT OUT QUALITY WORK AND NOT GET IT STOLEN FROM YOU. FROM WHAT I LEARNED SOME WORK DID GET STOLEN. REST IN PEACE JAMES, IM GLAD I GOT TO MEET HIM YEARS AGO, AND GLAD I GOT TO VISIT HIM BEFORE HE PASSED. I TRUST CHARLIE'S SKILLS MAKING THESE WHEELS BECAUSE HE WAS THERE FROM THE START AND JAMES TRUSTED HIS CRAFTSMANSHIP THEN, AND NOW. AS FAR AS CHINAS...DONT KNOW. AS FAR AS I REMEMBER THESE WHEELS AHVE BEEN MADE ON SITE. I HAD A THREAD TO SHOW THAT...GOTTA FIND THAT!

A COUPLE YEARS AGO I GOT SOME 13X7 CROSS LACED WHEELS FROM DOWN SOUTH THAT CAME WITH VERY BAD QUALITY CONTROL. THOSE WHEELS ARE GONE. I AM VERY HAPPY WITH THE RECENT SET I OWN, BUT, WILL ALWAYS THINK OF CAMPBELL WHEN THE WORD ZENITH COMES TO MIND. (WHO WOULDNT?)

"WIRE WHEEL KING" LOOKS LIKE IT WILL BE A GREAT PRODUCT. I WISH CHARLIE THE BEST.

THERE IS ENOUGH MONEY OUT THERE FOR SOCAL ZENITH AND WIRE WHEEL KING TO BOTH THRIVE. LET THE RIDERS BE THE JUDGES, AND AVOID STUPID LAWSUITS. JUST MY .02CENTS.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 10 2008, 03:14 PM~9659666
> *FOOL IVE BEEN RIDING SINCE I WAS 16
> I RIDE ON NOTHING BUT 72'S
> COME HERE AND ILL SHOW YOU 72'S BEING BUILT RIGHT IN FRONT OF YOU FROM SCRATCH NOT OTHER PEOPLES PARTS
> ...



:thumbsdown: WHOA... :nosad: THATS BAD FOR BUSINESS!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 10 2008, 03:14 PM~9659666
> *FOOL IVE BEEN RIDING SINCE I WAS 16
> I RIDE ON NOTHING BUT 72'S
> COME HERE AND ILL SHOW YOU 72'S BEING BUILT RIGHT IN FRONT OF YOU FROM SCRATCH NOT OTHER PEOPLES PARTS
> ...


ya ok mcdonalds lol was that funny? why you all mad? lol your a joke.......8 dollar an hour paid fool............ :biggrin: :uh: are you getting mad @ china for selling to walmart to? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 10 2008, 03:15 PM~9659681
> *:biggrin:  true
> I SEE IT LIKE THIS....CHARLIE HAS BEEN THERE FOR A LONG TIME WITH JAMES. JAMES IS OLDSCHOOL AND HAS BEEN DOING IT FROM BACK WHEN YOU DIDNT NEED A PATENT TO PUT OUT QUALITY WORK AND NOT GET IT STOLEN FROM YOU. FROM WHAT I LEARNED SOME WORK DID GET STOLEN. REST IN PEACE JAMES, IM GLAD I GOT TO MEET HIM YEARS AGO, AND GLAD I GOT TO VISIT HIM BEFORE HE PASSED. I TRUST CHARLIE'S SKILLS MAKING THESE WHEELS BECAUSE HE WAS THERE FROM THE START AND JAMES TRUSTED HIS CRAFTSMANSHIP THEN, AND NOW. AS FAR AS CHINAS...DONT KNOW. AS FAR AS I REMEMBER THESE WHEELS AHVE BEEN MADE ON SITE. I HAD A THREAD TO SHOW THAT...GOTTA FIND THAT!
> 
> ...


I AGREE I JUST DONT THINK ITS FAIR THAT I PUT OUT A HIGH QUALITY WHEEL AND THEN PEOPLE TALK SHIT THEY DONT EVEN KNOW ABOUT I CHANGED ALOT OF SHIT SINCE I TOOK IT OVER AND WILL CONTINUE TO OFFER HIGH QUALITY CUSTOMER SERVICE ITS NOT ABOUT THE MONEY FIRST IN MY BOOK 
I ONLY BRING UP THE CHINAS BECAUSE I CALLED JIM BEFORE HE PASSES AND HE TRIED TO SELL ME 100'S HE SAID THERE BETTER AND QUICKER TO MAKE 
I BELIEVE IN 92'S AND 92'S EITHER OG ZENITHS OR NEW ZENITHS BUT I THINK IN THIS WORLD WE SHOULD PLAY FAIR 
I WISH CHARLIE THE BEST WITH HIS NEW LINE BUT DONT GET CAUGHT TELLING PEOPLE THEYRE ZENITHS 
WE'VE CALLED AND COUGHT THE LIE'S


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 10 2008, 03:17 PM~9659698
> *:thumbsdown: WHOA... :nosad: THATS BAD FOR BUSINESS!
> *


HEY IF HE CAN TALK SHIT SO CAN I .I DIDNT GET PERSONAL UNTIL HE DID


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jan 10 2008, 03:19 PM~9659714
> *ya ok mcdonalds lol was that funny? why you all mad? lol your a joke.......8 dollar an hour paid fool............ :biggrin:  :uh: are you getting mad @ china for selling to walmart to? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I DONT GET PAID BY THE HOUR HOMIE I OWN MY OWN BUISNESS 
AS FOR ME BEING A JOKE CHECK MY FEEDBACK AND HISTORY 
I HAVE CARS AND TAKE CARE OF MY CUSTOMERS


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 10 2008, 03:23 PM~9659760
> *I AGREE I JUST DONT THINK ITS FAIR THAT I PUT OUT A HIGH QUALITY WHEEL AND THEN PEOPLE TALK SHIT THEY DONT EVEN KNOW ABOUT I CHANGED ALOT OF SHIT SINCE I TOOK IT OVER AND WILL CONTINUE TO OFFER HIGH QUALITY CUSTOMER SERVICE ITS NOT ABOUT THE MONEY FIRST IN MY BOOK
> I ONLY BRING UP THE CHINAS BECAUSE I CALLED JIM BEFORE HE PASSES AND HE TRIED TO SELL ME 100'S HE SAID THERE BETTER AND QUICKER TO MAKE
> I BELIEVE IN 92'S AND 92'S EITHER OG ZENITHS OR NEW ZENITHS BUT I THINK IN THIS WORLD WE SHOULD PLAY FAIR
> ...


welcome to the internet................are you gonna go after everyone that talk shit? :biggrin: 
what are you so worried about? they are gonna take your customers? relex...go sell some rims or something.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jan 10 2008, 03:34 PM~9659856
> *welcome to the internet................are you gonna go after everyone that talk shit? :biggrin:
> what are you so worried about? they are gonna take your customers? relex...go sell some rims or something.
> *


HMM IVE BEEN ON HERE LONGER THAN YOU I JUST HATE DEALING WITH PEOPLE THAT DONT READ THE WHOLE STOREY BEFORE THEY MAKE REMARKS


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

CHARLIE WASNT CLAIMING IT...I THINK THE MASSES KNOW WHERE HE CAME FROM..I WISH YOU BOTH THE BEST.......EASE UP ON YOUR CUSTOMERS BRO. WE BOTH ARE!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 10 2008, 03:45 PM~9659945
> *HMM IVE BEEN ON HERE LONGER THAN YOU I JUST HATE DEALING WITH PEOPLE THAT DONT READ THE WHOLE STOREY BEFORE THEY MAKE REMARKS
> *


 :0


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Rollinaround, ACCESSORYFREAK, 61CADDY, *RollinDeepSJ*

get to work !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 03:49 PM~9650119
> *:biggrin:
> *



*THAT LOOKS BAD ASS*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

I THINK HE COULDA PICKED A BETTER NAME THAN WIRE WHEEL KING. LOL. 
HE SHOULDA JUST CALLED IT CAMPBELL WIRE WHEELS.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

THAT WOULD BE SICK.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 10 2008, 04:28 PM~9660299
> *I THINK HE COULDA PICKED A BETTER NAME THAN WIRE WHEEL KING. LOL.
> HE SHOULDA JUST CALLED IT CAMPBELL WIRE WHEELS.
> *


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 10 2008, 04:28 PM~9660299
> *I THINK HE COULDA PICKED A BETTER NAME THAN WIRE WHEEL KING. LOL.
> HE SHOULDA JUST CALLED IT CAMPBELL WIRE WHEELS.
> *


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

So its like when you go to a music festival and they are selling $1 walmart flashlights with a Swagstock sticker on them for 5 bucks? I dont understand.

and i saw that araniwheels page while back too,whats that al about?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 10 2008, 03:26 PM~9660289
> *
> THAT LOOKS BAD ASS
> *



Can someone post up pics of the "Wire King" rim. I'm thinking of getting a set. Thanks!

IndiVid1996 Does Zenith South make "True spokes"?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 10 2008, 06:12 PM~9661132
> *Can someone post up pics of the "Wire King" rim.  I'm thinking of getting a set.  Thanks!
> 
> IndiVid1996 Does Zenith South make "True spokes"?
> *


YES ROADSTER DOES THEY BOUGHT THE NAME AND RIGHTS AND WILL HAVE THEM IN PRODUCTION SOON


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 10 2008, 06:20 PM~9661187
> *YES ROADSTER DOES THEY BOUGHT THE NAME AND RIGHTS AND WILL HAVE THEM IN PRODUCTION SOON
> *


 :0


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 9 2008, 04:47 PM~9651654
> *yep sinister wheels is making them for him
> *


Those hubs were cast by a foundry in Lodi and machined in Santa Clara. Sinister had nothing to do with them. Sinister does not have any wire wheel parts any more. The only complete wire wheels left are whats in stock and when they are gone that's it. They are going to make custom billet wheels. Believe only half of what you read here and comfirm the other half. Any of you can call Charlie at (408) 559-0950 and also call Sinister. The truth is out there, you just have to ask.


----------



## 1980caddy (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 10 2008, 03:28 PM~9660299
> *I THINK HE COULDA PICKED A BETTER NAME THAN WIRE WHEEL KING. LOL.
> HE SHOULDA JUST CALLED IT CAMPBELL WIRE WHEELS.
> *


yea thats true but then campbells soup would be sueing his old bitchass! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

YEA WELL SINCE I STARTED THIS BLOG I THINK I SHOULD FINISH IT CHIRLIE IS A GOOD PERSON AND KNOWS WHAT HE IS DOING I HAVE BOUGHR OVER10 SETS OF Z'S FROM ZENITH (CAMBELL) OVER THE YEARS BACK IN 1986 WHEN THE BIS WAS BOOMING I USE TO PICK UP TRUCK LOADS OF BARE RIM BANDS ANS BRING THEM BACK TO SAC TO GET CHROMED AT KEN'S ANTIQUE BUFF BECAUSE THE CHROME SHOPS IN SAN JOSE WERE BACKED UP CHARILE NEVER GET SET FROM LA AND SELLS THEM IN CAMBELL THATS A BUNCH OF SHIT DO YOU THINK THIS GUY WUOLD BE TALKIN SO MUCH SHIT ABOUT CHARLIE IF HE WAS SELLIN RIMS TO HIM. (NOT) THOUSE KNOCK OFFS WITH THE ALLEN SCREWS LOOK LIKE SHIT TO ME BUT THAT JUST MY OPINION ANY WAY PEOPLE SHOULD NOT WORRY ABOUT WHAT OTHER PEOPLE ARE DOING OR SELLING THEIR IS PLENTY OF MONEY OUT THERE FOR EVERY ONE UNLEES HE THINKS CAMBELL IS GONNA TAKE ALL HIS CUSTOMERS CHARLIE BUILDS ONE SET AT A TIME IT A SMALL SHOP NOT MASS PRODUCTION IT JUST FOR US OG'S THAT HAVE BEEN GETTING GOOD QUALITY ZENTTHS SINCE TE EARLY 80'S AND OLNY WANT WHAT WE BEEN USED TOO !G!

AFTER ALL CHARLIE IS THE WIRE WHEEL KING


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jan 10 2008, 07:42 PM~9661943
> *Those hubs were cast by a foundry in Lodi and machined in Santa Clara. Sinister had nothing to do with them. Sinister does not have any wire wheel parts any more. The only complete wire wheels left are whats in stock and when they are gone that's it. They are going to make custom billet wheels. Believe only half of what you read here and comfirm the other half. Any of you can call Charlie at (408) 559-0950 and also call Sinister. The truth is out there, you just have to ask.
> *


WOW I HEARD DIFFERENT FROM ALI AND A FEW OTHERS BUT HEY HONESTLY ITS GREAT THAT HES GONNA DO HIS OWN THING JUST KEEP IT REAL DONT USE THE PAST TO SELL THE WHEELS US LOWRIDERS HAVE BEEN THROUGH ENOUGH


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> YEA WELL SINCE I STARTED THIS BLOG I THINK I SHOULD FINISH IT CHIRLIE IS A GOOD PERSON AND KNOWS WHAT HE IS DOING I HAVE BOUGHR OVER10 SETS OF Z'S FROM ZENITH (CAMBELL) OVER THE YEARS BACK IN 1986 WHEN THE BIS WAS BOOMING I USE TO PICK UP TRUCK LOADS OF BARE RIM BANDS ANS BRING THEM BACK TO SAC TO GET CHROMED AT KEN'S ANTIQUE BUFF BECAUSE THE CHROME SHOPS IN SAN JOSE WERE BACKED UP CHARILE NEVER GET SET FROM LA AND SELLS THEM IN CAMBELL THATS A BUNCH OF SHIT DO YOU THINK THIS GUY WUOLD BE TALKIN SO MUCH SHIT ABOUT CHARLIE IF HE WAS SELLIN RIMS TO HIM. (NOT) THOUSE KNOCK OFFS WITH THE ALLEN SCREWS LOOK LIKE SHIT TO ME BUT THAT JUST MY OPINION ANY WAY PEOPLE SHOULD NOT WORRY ABOUT WHAT OTHER PEOPLE ARE DOING OR SELLING THEIR IS PLENTY OF MONEY OUT THERE FOR EVERY ONE UNLEES HE THINKS CAMBELL IS GONNA TAKE ALL HIS CUSTOMERS CHARLIE BUILDS ONE SET AT A TIME IT A SMALL SHOP NOT MASS PRODUCTION IT JUST FOR US OG'S THAT HAVE BEEN GETTING GOOD QUALITY ZENTTHS SINCE TE EARLY 80'S AND OLNY WANT WHAT WE BEEN USED TOO !G!
> 
> AFTER ALL CHARLIE IS THE WIRE WHEEL KING
> http://i19.tinypic.com/85d7xbo.jpg[/IMG
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OHH AND LAST IF I MADE MY OWN WHEELS I WOULDNT USE SOME ELSE NAME TO SELL THEM


----------



## 1980caddy (Nov 21, 2007)

mexican wheels suck, buy some 24's!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1980caddy_@Jan 10 2008, 06:10 PM~9662310
> *mexican wheels suck, buy some 24's!
> *


retard @ is finest. :uh:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 10 2008, 08:00 PM~9663442
> *retard @ is finest. :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :yes:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 10 2008, 08:00 PM~9663442
> *retard @ is finest. :uh:
> *


x3 :twak: :rofl:


----------



## 1980caddy (Nov 21, 2007)

HYDROS SUCK ALSO,! airbags are better! hydros make your car frame bends, and ride like shits!and the value goes down also


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1980caddy_@Jan 10 2008, 09:08 PM~9663555
> *HYDROS SUCK ALSO,! airbags are better! hydros make your car frame bends, and ride like shits!and the value goes down also
> *



ive seen plenty of frames bend with air so u dont know what u talking about :biggrin:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1980caddy_@Jan 10 2008, 08:08 PM~9663555
> *HYDROS SUCK ALSO,! airbags are better! hydros make your car frame bends, and ride like shits!and the value goes down also
> *


then you shouldn't be lowriding, you should build fully restored, numbers matching cars if your worried about value.... :uh:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jan 10 2008, 07:42 PM~9661943
> *Those hubs were cast by a foundry in Lodi and machined in Santa Clara. Sinister had nothing to do with them. Sinister does not have any wire wheel parts any more. The only complete wire wheels left are whats in stock and when they are gone that's it. They are going to make custom billet wheels. Believe only half of what you read here and comfirm the other half. Any of you can call Charlie at (408) 559-0950 and also call Sinister. The truth is out there, you just have to ask.
> *


 :yes: Thats what he was telling me today.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1980caddy_@Jan 10 2008, 08:08 PM~9663555
> *HYDROS SUCK ALSO,! airbags are better! hydros make your car frame bends, and ride like shits!and the value goes down also
> *


& Your the so call "PRESIDENT of the lowrider council of america"

DUMB ASS!!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 01:49 PM~9650119
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1980caddy+Jan 10 2008, 09:08 PM~9663555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why???? :uh: do you need attention :twak: :barf: :buttkick:


----------



## CHANGO (Sep 2, 2004)

O.G. ZENITHS ARE THE SHIT 
I HAD A SET OF SERIES 2 BACK IN THE DAY 
NICE REAL NICE


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 6 2008, 09:18 PM~9625221
> *and if ya dont believe me then why do i got pics of these wheels we just did for him a few weeks ago
> 
> 
> ...


Rudy pena engraving?


----------



## EL AGUILA REAL (Apr 1, 2006)

The engraving on these wheels are the same as my stright lace set . Work done by Rudy Pena out of Nor Cal.


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1980caddy_@Jan 10 2008, 07:10 PM~9662310
> *mexican wheels suck, buy some 24's!
> *


PENDEJO


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 10 2008, 10:02 PM~9664134
> *& Your the so call "PRESIDENT of the lowrider council of america"
> 
> DUMB ASS!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Shot1more (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 10 2008, 02:15 PM~9659681
> *:biggrin:  true
> I SEE IT LIKE THIS....CHARLIE HAS BEEN THERE FOR A LONG TIME WITH JAMES. JAMES IS OLDSCHOOL AND HAS BEEN DOING IT FROM BACK WHEN YOU DIDNT NEED A PATENT TO PUT OUT QUALITY WORK AND NOT GET IT STOLEN FROM YOU. FROM WHAT I LEARNED SOME WORK DID GET STOLEN. REST IN PEACE JAMES, IM GLAD I GOT TO MEET HIM YEARS AGO, AND GLAD I GOT TO VISIT HIM BEFORE HE PASSED. I TRUST CHARLIE'S SKILLS MAKING THESE WHEELS BECAUSE HE WAS THERE FROM THE START AND JAMES TRUSTED HIS CRAFTSMANSHIP THEN, AND NOW. AS FAR AS CHINAS...DONT KNOW. AS FAR AS I REMEMBER THESE WHEELS AHVE BEEN MADE ON SITE. I HAD A THREAD TO SHOW THAT...GOTTA FIND THAT!
> 
> ...


Sounds like some one took a moment to really explain an argument. I'm new to the game and just recently bought a set of Zeith Wire Wheels from the Wire Wheel Kings. I'm hoping, that I'm not going to be upset at the product. I was under the impression the The Zeith Wire Wheels out of Campbell Ca. were the best wheel on the market. Better then even the famous Daytons Wire Wheel. If Charle can provide a great srevice and good product why not?


----------



## Shot1more (Dec 15, 2006)

The flip side of this argument is......... Is Charlie selling something that's really not a Zeith Wire Wheel. If I recieve my wheels, that I paid a good amount of money for and there not what I expected.... THATS A PROBLEM. 

I will be the first on to post something a soon as that happens. 

:biggrin: :angry:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

what it sounds like, is that those that order zenith thru charlie might be getting the la zeniths, and those that order wheel kings are getting the ones charlie makes... i dunno

and i really dont care.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 13 2008, 02:02 PM~9682173
> *what it sounds like, is that those that order zenith thru charlie might be getting the la zeniths, and those that order wheel kings are getting the ones charlie makes... i dunno
> 
> and i really dont care.
> *



you all have to agree..an't nothing like the OG Zeniths ......nothing like them...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I GOT A LIKE NEW SET OF 5 TRIPPLE GOLD 72 SPOKE DAYTONS I WOULD TRADE FOR A NICE SET OF 5 ZENITHS LMK I CAN SEND PIC :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 13 2008, 11:06 AM~9682200
> *you all have to agree..an't nothing like the OG Zeniths ......nothing like them...
> *


 uffin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50+Jan 13 2008, 11:06 AM~9682200-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




X2


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 13 2008, 11:33 AM~9682330
> *X2
> *


lagger! :uh:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Jan 13 2008, 11:37 AM~9682345
> *lagger!  :uh:
> *



I GOT THE PICTURES BUT MAYBE I WONT EVEN BOTHER SENDING THEM TO YOU NOW. :angry:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 13 2008, 12:10 PM~9682494
> *I GOT THE PICTURES BUT MAYBE I WONT EVEN BOTHER SENDING THEM TO YOU NOW. :angry:
> *


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

are the crossed spokes touching each other? If they are thats not good


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

This reply is not to instigate or talk shit... it is MY OPINION based on experience.  Ok, now...



> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 7 2008, 09:18 PM~9634531
> *i busted my ass to put zenith back on the map and simply there lying and telling everyone tha there still making zeniths and this shit is getting old........we'll anyway this topic just caught charlie another call from our attorneys .
> *


Honestly to the "Real Riders" as you say, Zenith never went anywhere or fell off any map... 


> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50+Jan 13 2008, 01:06 PM~9682200-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do sell wheels and use someone else's name. Yes the company you work for now "Owns" that name but it was and continues to represent the original Zenith started by Mr. Craig. There is no hiding that fact. Zenith has always been a great product, looks as if you are continuing that tradition :thumbsup: Thanks for keeping the product out there and making it more mainstream.



> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA+Jan 10 2008, 02:24 PM~9659219-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by Rollinaround+Jan 10 2008, 03:48 PM~9659980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :scrutinize: :0


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

NOW I WANT TO BUY DAYTONS


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

Can someone post up pics of the "Wire King" rim. I'm thinking of getting a set. Thanks!

IndiVid1996 Does Zenith South make "True spokes"?






> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 10 2008, 05:20 PM~9661187
> *YES ROADSTER DOES THEY BOUGHT THE NAME AND RIGHTS AND WILL HAVE THEM IN PRODUCTION SOON
> *


*Why aint they making reverse?* :angry:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 10 2008, 08:03 PM~9662212
> *OHH AND LAST IF I MADE MY OWN WHEELS I WOULDNT USE SOME ELSE  NAME TO SELL THEM
> *


So who is actually making Zeniths Wires to the old standards? 
Because Wire Wheel King says this on their website: 
The original staff will be
offering the same OEM
quality with 25 years
of employee experience.
This leads me to believe that they indeed are the ones making the rims like in "the old days" and with that same unique Zenith quality. Are the newer ones made in Texas made in the same way as the old OG Zeniths that we know and love?


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 10 2008, 02:28 PM~9660299
> *I THINK HE COULDA PICKED A BETTER NAME THAN WIRE WHEEL KING. LOL.
> HE SHOULDA JUST CALLED IT CAMPBELL WIRE WHEELS.
> *


Jim Craig was known as the "Wire Wheel King" and they went with that name as a tribute to his legacy.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 17 2008, 04:58 PM~9720370
> *Can someone post up pics of the "Wire King" rim.  I'm thinking of getting a set.  Thanks!
> 
> IndiVid1996 Does Zenith South make "True spokes"?
> ...


what


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 17 2008, 04:58 PM~9720370
> *Can someone post up pics of the "Wire King" rim.  I'm thinking of getting a set.  Thanks!
> 
> IndiVid1996 Does Zenith South make "True spokes"?
> ...


what :uh:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 17 2008, 07:45 PM~9722311
> *what  :uh:
> *


for a guy thats suposed to be in the sales game you sure dont know how to talk to potential customers... Damn holmes look around this site at whats hot. This company is brining back Tru spokes









and when called they said they aint making reverse. Is this your company :scrutinize:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1980caddy_@Jan 10 2008, 07:10 PM~9662310
> *mexican wheels suck, buy some 24's!
> *


baboso :thumbsdown:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 17 2008, 08:58 PM~9722436
> *for a guy thats suposed to be in the sales game you sure dont know how to talk to potential customers... Damn holmes look around this site at whats hot. This company is brining back Tru spokes
> 
> 
> ...


ROADSTER WIRE WHEEL IS MAKING THE TRUSPOKE DAVE AT MOTORSPOT IS THE MANUFACTORS REP FOR TRUSPOKE AND THE DISTIBUTOR
I DONT WORK FOR ROADSTER (HOLMES) AND I DONT SELL TRUSPOKES (HOLMES)
IVE BEEN ON LAYITLOW SINCE 03 AND I KNOW WHATS HOTT AND MY WHEELS ARE HOTT
WE CAN REMAKE YOU A REFURBERSHED SET OF OG TRUSPOKES (HOLMES) :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

Not hard to read between the lines on that Tru=Spoke advertisement.

Blonde country chick with forward wheels :rofl:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Jan 17 2008, 08:21 PM~9723323
> *Not hard to read between the lines on that Tru=Spoke advertisement.
> 
> Blonde country chick with forward wheels  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

Well at least you know if you have reverse wheels they are real will still be rare


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 17 2008, 09:21 PM~9723335
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Guess they dont want our low balln' lowrider money :biggrin: 

and at that price point?? How many of us would order up?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Jan 17 2008, 09:30 PM~9723440
> *Guess they dont want our low balln' lowrider money  :biggrin:
> 
> and at that price point?? How many of us would order up?
> *


 :dunno:

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Jan 17 2008, 08:21 PM~9723323
> *Not hard to read between the lines on that Tru=Spoke advertisement.
> 
> Blonde country chick with forward wheels  :rofl:
> *



WHERE YOU BEEN? :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 8 2008, 05:22 PM~9641944
> *Keep doing your thang homie,hope zenith never fades like roadstar did......
> *



x2 wish they still made them.one of the only wheels,i think that can't be mistaken for another wheel.the hubs and ko's are like no other :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1980caddy_@Jan 10 2008, 09:08 PM~9663555
> *HYDROS SUCK ALSO,! airbags are better! hydros make your car frame bends, and ride like shits!and the value goes down also
> *



air bags sound like you're driving with a gas station in your trunk.with the compressor turning on everytime the tanks get empty :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT_@Jan 10 2008, 05:57 PM~9662128
> *YEA WELL SINCE I STARTED THIS BLOG I THINK I SHOULD FINISH IT CHIRLIE IS A GOOD PERSON AND KNOWS WHAT HE IS DOING I HAVE BOUGHR OVER10 SETS OF Z'S FROM ZENITH (CAMBELL) OVER THE YEARS BACK IN 1986 WHEN THE BIS WAS BOOMING I USE TO PICK UP TRUCK LOADS OF BARE RIM BANDS ANS BRING THEM BACK TO SAC TO GET CHROMED AT KEN'S ANTIQUE BUFF BECAUSE THE CHROME SHOPS IN SAN JOSE WERE BACKED UP CHARILE NEVER GET SET FROM LA AND SELLS THEM IN CAMBELL THATS A BUNCH OF SHIT DO YOU THINK THIS GUY WUOLD BE TALKIN SO MUCH SHIT ABOUT CHARLIE IF HE WAS SELLIN RIMS TO HIM. (NOT) THOUSE KNOCK OFFS WITH THE ALLEN SCREWS LOOK LIKE SHIT TO ME BUT THAT JUST MY OPINION ANY WAY PEOPLE SHOULD NOT WORRY ABOUT WHAT OTHER PEOPLE ARE DOING OR SELLING THEIR IS PLENTY OF MONEY OUT THERE FOR EVERY ONE UNLEES HE THINKS CAMBELL IS GONNA TAKE ALL HIS CUSTOMERS CHARLIE BUILDS ONE SET AT A TIME IT A SMALL SHOP NOT MASS PRODUCTION IT JUST FOR US OG'S THAT HAVE BEEN GETTING GOOD QUALITY ZENTTHS SINCE TE EARLY 80'S AND OLNY WANT WHAT WE BEEN USED TOO !G!
> 
> AFTER ALL CHARLIE IS THE WIRE WHEEL KING
> ...


NICE


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jan 6 2008, 06:47 PM~9624169
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> OG!
> *


X10000000 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1980caddy_@Jan 10 2008, 08:08 PM~9663555
> *HYDROS SUCK ALSO,! airbags are better! hydros make your car frame bends, and ride like shits!and the value goes down also
> *


BAGS ARE FOR ****.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL AGUILA REAL_@Jan 12 2008, 02:07 PM~9676367
> *The engraving on these wheels are the same as my stright lace set . Work done by Rudy Pena out of Nor Cal.
> *


The best IMO. :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 17 2008, 10:41 PM~9724051
> *WHERE YOU BEEN?  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, guess the markets been shrinking for awhile.and its a rare sight to see wire wheel or any hydro stuff at all at the swaps.at least here in the North.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

JUST SPOKE TO DAVE AT MOTOR SPOT AND YES THEY WILL BE MAKING A REVERSE TRUSPOKE


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 18 2008, 12:32 PM~9727577
> *JUST SPOKE TO DAVE AT MOTOR SPOT AND YES THEY WILL BE MAKING A REVERSE TRUSPOKE
> *



:0


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 18 2008, 01:32 PM~9727577
> *JUST SPOKE TO DAVE AT MOTOR SPOT AND YES THEY WILL BE MAKING A REVERSE TRUSPOKE
> *



 

Thanx for checking (HOLMES) :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 18 2008, 12:32 PM~9727577
> *JUST SPOKE TO DAVE AT MOTOR SPOT AND YES THEY WILL BE MAKING A REVERSE TRUSPOKE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OG SJ 52 (Nov 1, 2007)

Wire Wheel King :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

It's good to be having so manychoices, OG Z aka WWK, D'z , New zeniths, now Truspkes.. thats a good variety.


----------



## Shot1more (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 17 2008, 06:09 PM~9721468
> *So who is actually making Zeniths Wires to the old standards?
> Because Wire Wheel King says this on their website:
> The original staff will be
> ...


Great mines think alike..... I was faced with the same problem. I wanted a set of Zeith Wire Wheels made in the standard of the "Old Days" The name "Zeith Wire Wheels" or " The Wire Wheel King" was not as important, as recieving a GREAT product made with years of experience. My set of "Zeiths" were made by Charlie and I will be the first one to post a picture of the wheel. Let the people decide. 

I'm sure Johnny as a GREAT product as well. 

It's ok to like them both.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jan 18 2008, 01:07 AM~9724243
> *air bags sound like you're driving with a gas station in your trunk.with the compressor turning on everytime the tanks get empty :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


EDC homie dont get it twisted


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

props to James Craig (r.i.p.) for starting Zenith wire wheels and building such a good product and company :thumbsup: props to INDIVIDUALS1996LA & co. for keeping the product alive and true :thumbsup: but i think i will stick with my wheels from Dayton, Ohio :biggrin:


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Jan 20 2008, 10:22 PM~9743963
> *props to James Craig (r.i.p.) for starting Zenith wire wheels and building such a good product and company :thumbsup: props to INDIVIDUALS1996LA & co. for keeping the product alive and true :thumbsup: but i think i will stick with my wheels from Dayton, Ohio :biggrin:
> *



X2

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 13 2008, 12:06 PM~9682200
> *you all have to agree..an't nothing like the OG Zeniths ......nothing like them...
> *



True, but people need to understand that they will never be the same. I bought a set of original 72 cross lace Z stamped Campbell. They were very clean, but chrome was worn. I called Jim Craig about a year before he died to get him to restore them. He convinced me it wasn't worth it, and that I would have more in them than new ones and the new ones were way better, better machining, chrome, etc. He assured me that he built them in Campbell. So I bought a new series 1 set for $1500, and they did not say Campbell, The chrome was okay, and the overall quality was not as good. SO I sold the OG set for $300 anyway. Then all this talk comes out about Roadster owning Zenith, parts nade in China, etc, and they were selling for $1099 at the time on LIL. SO I panicked and sold my set for $1500 again. 

SO now looking back, Jim sold the company because he was getting old, and had an agreement with Roadster or whoever to be a distributer. When you sell a company you can no longer manufacture under that name. Even now I do not believe they are manufacturing anything. Maybe assembling only. It would be too expensive and could no way be cost effective. 

I am dissapointed that Jim Craig misled me. I could have had an OG set. 

It's funnt though, on LIL people get so wrapped up in fads, like Sancos, then color bars, then 4 ways, etc, but at the shows, no one ever even notices, and especially on the streets no one cares. 97% of the riders rollin chinas anyway


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 24 2008, 07:04 PM~9776746
> *
> It's funnt though, on LIL people get so wrapped up in fads, like Sancos, then color bars, then 4 ways, etc, but at the shows, no one ever even notices, and especially on the streets no one cares. 97% of the riders rollin chinas anyway
> *


VERY, VERY TRUE.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 24 2008, 09:04 PM~9776746
> *True, but people need to understand that they will never be the same. I bought a set of original 72 cross lace Z stamped Campbell. They were very clean, but chrome was worn. I called Jim Craig about a year before he died to get him to restore them. He convinced me it wasn't worth it, and that I would have more in them than new ones and the new ones were way better, better machining, chrome, etc. He assured me that he built them in Campbell. So I bought a new series 1 set for $1500, and they did not say Campbell, The chrome was okay, and the overall quality was not as good. SO I sold the OG set for $300 anyway. Then all this talk comes out about Roadster owning Zenith, parts nade in China, etc, and they were selling for $1099 at the time on LIL. SO I panicked and sold my set for $1500 again.
> 
> SO now looking back, Jim sold the company because he was getting old, and had an agreement with Roadster or whoever to be a distributer. When you sell a company you can no longer manufacture under that name. Even now I do not believe they are manufacturing anything. Maybe assembling only. It would be too expensive and could no way be cost effective.
> ...


WOW VERY GOOD POINT


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 24 2008, 09:11 PM~9777547
> *WOW VERY GOOD POINT
> *



Well I know how it goes, I am in manufacturing. :biggrin: Jim and Charlie tell people they are doing it the old way, doing it themselves, etc, This is how they justify because they are actually more expensive than to buy Zenith direct from the new owner. That's how they convinced me to buy from them than Zenith LA. So they are a middle man. I found out the expensive way. I started to get suspicious when I called to find out status and they always had to call me back. 

Zenith Campbell is gone just like Candy Factory Everyone should be happy someone carried on the tradition.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

server


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 24 2008, 09:04 PM~9776746
> *True, but people need to understand that they will never be the same. I bought a set of original 72 cross lace Z stamped Campbell. They were very clean, but chrome was worn. I called Jim Craig about a year before he died to get him to restore them. He convinced me it wasn't worth it, and that I would have more in them than new ones and the new ones were way better, better machining, chrome, etc. He assured me that he built them in Campbell. So I bought a new series 1 set for $1500, and they did not say Campbell, The chrome was okay, and the overall quality was not as good. SO I sold the OG set for $300 anyway. Then all this talk comes out about Roadster owning Zenith, parts nade in China, etc, and they were selling for $1099 at the time on LIL. SO I panicked and sold my set for $1500 again.
> 
> SO now looking back, Jim sold the company because he was getting old, and had an agreement with Roadster or whoever to be a distributer. When you sell a company you can no longer manufacture under that name. Even now I do not believe they are manufacturing anything. Maybe assembling only. It would be too expensive and could no way be cost effective.
> ...


but they dont make 72 chinas :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 24 2008, 08:04 PM~9776746
> *It's funnt though, on LIL people get so wrapped up in fads, like Sancos, then color bars, then 4 ways, etc, but at the shows, no one ever even notices, and especially on the streets no one cares. 97% of the riders rollin chinas anyway
> *


Maybe Im impartial because Im so into these aftermarket and authentic accessories but I get asked about my stuff all the time wheter Im at a show or getting gas.


----------



## ARAB (Mar 5, 2006)

CHINAS :thumbsdown: ZENITH AND DAYTONS :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jan 25 2008, 01:07 PM~9782375
> *but they dont make 72 chinas :biggrin:
> *



I know that now :angry: :angry: 

O well, I coud still have a set, phone calls and $$$ :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 25 2008, 01:28 PM~9782532
> *Maybe Im impartial because Im so into these aftermarket and authentic accessories but I get asked about my stuff all the time wheter  Im at a show or getting gas.
> *


That's because you are an ACCESSORYFREAK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ARAB_@Jan 25 2008, 12:43 PM~9782643
> *CHINAS  :thumbsdown: ZENITH AND DAYTONS  :thumbsup:
> *


X2

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ARAB_@Jan 25 2008, 12:43 PM~9782643
> *CHINAS  :thumbsdown: ZENITH AND DAYTONS  :thumbsup:
> *


x3


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 26 2008, 12:58 PM~9789731
> *x3
> *



I wish they never made Chinas, takes the prestige away from the real deal.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 26 2008, 06:45 PM~9792013
> *I wish they never made Chinas, takes the prestige away from the real deal.
> *


x1000000000000000000000 uffin:


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 24 2008, 09:04 PM~9776746
> *It's funnt though, on LIL people get so wrapped up in fads, like Sancos, then color bars, then 4 ways, etc, but at the shows, no one ever even notices, and especially on the streets no one cares. 97% of the riders rollin chinas anyway
> *


This might be fads to these young kids on the internet but not for me and the O.G. riders from Cali that may have never even been on this site before. :thumbsup:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Well its like this who is the one still in Cambell makin rims Charlie is 
Call him 408-559-0950


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT_@Jan 27 2008, 10:26 AM~9794818
> *Well its like this who is the one still in Cambell makin rims Charlie is
> 
> 
> ...


assembling wheels only


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes He is assembling wheels only


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes He is assembling wheels only


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

does this guy charlie got a website?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT_@Jan 27 2008, 09:26 AM~9794818
> *Well its like this who is the one still in Cambell makin rims Charlie is
> Call him 408-559-0950
> 
> ...



I guess where I am confused, how do you sell a company, yet still manufacture under that name?? this topic should be killed. Like I said before I tried to go direct, to get the "real deal", didnt happen


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 27 2008, 08:07 PM~9799299
> *I guess where I am confused, how do you sell a company, yet still manufacture under that name?? this topic should be killed. Like I said before I tried to go direct, to get the "real deal", didnt happen
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jan 9 2008, 03:19 PM~9650374
> *THE GUY THAT STARTED IT IN THE 70'S :biggrin:
> 
> *


yup thats the man that sold us them ture spoke Z


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 27 2008, 08:07 PM~9799299
> *I guess where I am confused, how do you sell a company, yet still manufacture under that name?? this topic should be killed. Like I said before I tried to go direct, to get the "real deal", didnt happen
> *


They're not. Their new company is called "Wire Wheel King". They are not Zenith anymore nor claim to be.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------

